# Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis



## Daniel Lopes

Hola saludos cordiales a todos amigos de este excelente foro .
 dejo acá un excelente sitio que contiene muchos esquemas y manuales de servicio totalmente "free" : http://www.schematicsunlimited.com/.
Forte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Aqui dejo otro sitio.
También gratis y sin registro para descargar esquemas y manuales de servicio
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/

Dejo otra,esta en ruso,hay data eproom esquemas etc.etc
http://rc5.ru/files.php?mode=alllist 

Otro sitio, hay esquemas y manuales de los mas variados equipos 
http://www.electronica.ro/

Si conocen de algún otro sitio donde se pueda descargar diagramas gratis, sin registro en lo posible, no sean tímidos y publiquen los link.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> si conocen de algún otro sitio ,donde se pueda descargar diagramas gratis,sin registro en lo posible ,no sean tímidos y publiquen los link
> saludos



http://elektrotanya.com

Se pueden bajar hasta 2 archivos al día sin necesidad de loguear. La suscripción es gratuita.

www.eserviceinfo.com

Completamente gratuito y sin suscripción.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me sorprendió 

Manuals - KO4BB

Y mas :

UMLIB.com - free PDF manual site

Zaloguj - elektroda.pl

ManualsLib - Makes it easy to find manuals online!




			http://www.electronica.ro/service_ma...y/clock_radio/
		


http://www.ampix.org/index.php?cat=4&page=2

http://arquivos.audiolist.org/






						manualzz - owner guides and user manuals
					

Search among more than 10,000,000 user manuals and view them online in .pdf




					manualzz.com
				




Diagramasde.com - Diagramas electronicos y diagramas eléctricos

VIZIO Support

HiFi Engine - Owners and Service Manuals

High Quality Service Manuals Schematics Repair User Owner Operating  Instructions Vintage Classic Audio Stereo PDF FREE

Teknik Servis Tamir Onarım – Elektronik Devreler Projeler

http://www.nodevice.es/

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/TV toshiba

CAZADIAGRAMAS

Service Manual,Software Manual,Parts Catalog,User Guide

Schematic Service Manual Download Network- www.wiringdiagrammanual.com

service manual download site -Service Manual Download|Circuit Download|Download Drawings|schematic download|route map download|free download user manual

Owner's Manual, User's Guide and Operating Instruction Download | Devicemanuals.com

Support | Crown Audio - Professional Power Amplifiers

VOX circuit diagrams

Pacific T.V. - Online Schematics

Nostalgia Air: Resource By Manufacturer

Consumer Audio Information

Schematics Unlimited :: Free Diagrams, Schematics, Service Manuals for download
.
ManualsLib - Makes it easy to find manuals online!

Manual Library - HiFi Engine

Páginas donde consultar esquemas de amplificadores para instrumentos.

Cualquier cantidad de esquemáticos de amplificadores por marca

hifi-archiv

Usar Ctrol + F -> Esquemateca 2 »» Por Carlos®






						About Hard Reset - HardReset.info
					






					www.hardreset.info
				






			AK Database PDF Gallery - Pioneer Receivers/Pioneer SX440 Brochure
		


Valvulares : The Free Information Society - Radio Electronic Circuit Schematics

El Gramóforo - Página principal

Schematics

MARSHALL SCHEMATICS

Radio : RADIOASSISTANCE'

Instrumental y demases :



			Index of /projects/reveng_multimeters/schema-7106
		


Heathkit Schematic and Manual Archive | Vintage Radio Info'

Bruce Manual Archive'

Mi colección de esquemas (o manuales) de Instrumentos de Medida'

Free diagrams, schematics, service manuals beginning with P :: Schematics Unlimited'


----------



## Philco

Aquí les dejo algunos enlaces:

- http://freeservicemanuals.info/en/

- http://marchal.jean.free.fr/Schemas/

- Esquemas, eeproms,etc:  http://www.espec.ws/

- http://forum.electromaniacs.com/files/

- http://ftp.qrz.ru/pub/hamradio/schemes/

- Esquemas: http://monitor.net.ru/forum/schematics-service-manual-3.html Eeproms:   http://master-tv.com/proshivki/index.php

- http://www.elektroda.pl/

- Versión en inglés de la anterior (aunque, en parte, con contenidos distintos): http://www.edaboard.com/

En algunas de ellas, para realizar descargas, es necesario registrarse.


----------



## Kebra

Gente, sin querer descubrí en un tracker ruso, una cantidad de colecciones de manuales de servicio genial. Para que tengan una idea, hay una colección de solo una marca de 18GB de pdf. Imaginen la cantidad de manuales.

El sitio es rutracker.org. Hay que registrarse, está en ruso, así que hay que ayudarse de google chrome y su traducción de sitios. Busque "servicle manual sony" sin las comillas y van a encontrar 15 GB de manuales de monitores sony.

Naveguen el cuadro de búsqueda y van a ver una sección "ciencia" y sub secciones como "ingeniería" hasta llegar a "manuales de servicio". Es el paraíso!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , para los amantes de Audio alta gamma dejo aca un ejelente sitio de diagramas esquemacticos : The Free Information Society - Audio Electronic Circuit Schematics , o mejor aun con mucho mas topicos: The Free Information Society - Electronic Circuit Schematic Archive
Desejo que les sean utiles!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Athosdos

Circuitos eletrônicos

otro sitio de electrónica.


----------



## Kitronica

Manuales de Servicio para Instrumentos musicales.









						SYNTH XL | Free Service Manual for Synthesizer & equipment
					

FREE DOWNLOAD SERVICE MANUAL for synthesizer, effect, drum, sampler, professional equipment & vintage musical instrument.



					www.synthxl.com


----------



## Steve Walschot

Puse algunos esquemas en mi NAS



			https://schematics.synology.me:5001
		


Usuario : schema
Password :   servicemanuals


----------



## emil_m

Steve Walschot dijo:


> Puse algunos esquemas en mi NAS
> 
> 
> 
> https://schematics.synology.me:5001
> 
> 
> 
> Usuario : schema
> Password :   servicemanuals


ya no se puede acceder?


----------



## Steve Walschot

Usa el nombre de usuario: manuals
Y como clave: servicemanuals


----------



## emil_m

Steve Walschot dijo:


> Usa el nombre de usuario: manuals
> Y como clave: servicemanuals


así he hecho pero no me dejo. ahora ya ni puedo acceder.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

buenos días amigos del foro.
Agrego una página de interés para radioaficionados, con esquemas de programadores, apuntes y manuales de equipos:


			Repeater Builder™


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Les dejo una más, para los que siguen manteniendo la mente joven y desean revivir los aparatos de su niñez. 





						Hifi Manuals Free | vintage hifi
					

Hifi Manuals Free | Free downloads for vintage hifi equipment: service manuals online free, DIY service manuals, free user guides, owners manual, user manual, schematics and brochures.




					www.vintageshifi.com


----------



## isidromanuel20

Buenos días, tengo una especie de esquemático de una tv Samsung tu8000, por si sirve a alguien. El archivo es demasiado grande para ponerlo por aquí, si alguien lo necesita que me lo pida y lo envío por email..


----------



## Axel31

Aquí publico el manual de servicio de unos modelos de televisores Samsung, cortesía del compañero isidromanuel20. Los modelos en cuestión son los que aparecen en el archivo de texto que hay en los adjuntos. Como el archivo pdf era grande, para adjuntarlo lo he dividido en dos partes. Se unen y se crea la carpeta, con el programa winrar. Un saludo.


----------



## Tomax

Gracias a todos aquellos que han aportado, incondicionalmente con su link o varios, para que los demás que precisen de estos recursos se puedan nutrir también y ampliar  conocimientos. En carácter particular me ha venido muy bien y he recabado mucha, pero mucha información que  la creo de gran relevancia para mis escasas  "horas" de aprendizaje que llevo... Gracias a todos y saludos para todos.


----------



## Axel31

Datasheet4U.com - 900,000+ Datasheet Search Site
					

900,000+ Datasheet Search Site. Dataheet4U offers most rated semiconductor datasheet pdf.



					www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## J2C

Axel31 dijo:


> Datasheet4U.com - 900,000+ Datasheet Search Site
> 
> 
> 900,000+ Datasheet Search Site. Dataheet4U offers most rated semiconductor datasheet pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> www.datasheet4u.com



Chaval esa web tiene manuales de servicio?, esquemáticos? u otra cosa ???

Por que el titulo de este thread/hilo es: 
Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis​



Salu2.-

P.D.: Que leas rápido no significa que leas o entiendas todo.-


----------



## Axel31

J2C dijo:


> P.D.: Que leas rápido no significa que leas o entiendas todo.



Si que tiene service manuals:
Corres mucho, a veces, para sacar los fallos, tienes que calmarte un poco. Yo voy aprendiendo, poco a poco.


----------

